# Ricochet is home! pics & videos



## MeganH (Aug 28, 2011)

Last night was like Christmas Eve.. knowing we were getting up and going to get our colt, it was hard to sleep.

He did really well on his short trip here (little bit of an upset tummy) and came right into his paddock and started grazing.










Ricky has a bit of a belly on him so we won't be taking him to the local shows this fall. I'm switching his feed to 16% protein to see if that helps (he was on 12 % I believe). I will end up waiting till next year to show him in the spring.

I was lucky enough to be able to visit him weekly and so he already knew who I was and loved my scratches.

more pictures continued in next post.. !!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 28, 2011)

My husband was working on Ricky's paddock gate (filling in the bottom spaces) and Ricky wasn't too sure of him. I caught him hiding behind a tree when I went inside to get a quick drink.




Once I went out again and gave him scratches he felt like he could trot down and say hello to Brandon.




Then he did a good roll..




and got up to shake it off




more pictures to follow...


----------



## MeganH (Aug 28, 2011)

He trotted around a bit and went back to grazing...







Heres a shot of his shelter and paddock




Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## 2minis4us (Aug 28, 2011)

He is darling ! Congratulations to you


----------



## jessj (Aug 28, 2011)

Yay!! Ricky is FINALLY home!!! So excited for you!!! We need marestare on him, just cause he's so cute to look at!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Aug 28, 2011)

So beautiful!



I'm sure he's glad to be home. Love his paddock and the grass is so green



.We haven't seen anything that green in ages around here. Congradulations on getting your boy home!!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow I just left a message asking if you were able to get him home with all the bad weather and here he is..fabulous pictures he gorgeous 



 your so lucky and you must be so excited finally getting him home 



 ..im sure your going to have alot of fun with him.. 



 CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 28, 2011)

I love his cute little paddock and shelter your husband did a cracking job.. Well Done Brandon


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh Megan, I'm so pleased for you and Ricky, how thrilling to have him home at last!








He looks very happy and very settled in his new pasture, and his new shelter looks great. The pictures are fabulous, do keep them coming, he's such a cute little fella we will love seeing more of him on a regular basis.


----------



## Wings (Aug 28, 2011)

Yay! Nothing better then finally bringing them home





He is adorable and seems to really like his new home!


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 28, 2011)

Congratulations on getting Ricky home.

He looks like he approves of his new digs and is fitting right in.

Were you guys away from the areas in NC, that was hit so hard by the storm?

Your place looks bathed in sunshine and I don't see any downed branches or anything.


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

how exciting!! he is stunning!! congratulations!!!!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Jess- wish I could put his cuteness on mare stare. "Weanling Stare" would be more like it.

Lindi- We were able to get him home with no trouble. Roads here are very Clear.

Nancy- We were lucky because we live in central NC and did not get much more then winds and rain. The yard has some small limbs and leaves in places but other then that everything is the same as it was before Irene hit.

Ricky is doing so well. He is getting used to everything. The biggest thing is our dogs. I am introducing them slowly.

His belly is big so I really hope switching his grain to 16% protein and feeding grain 2x a day helps him. I want him to be as healthy as he can be. He sure has plenty of grass to eat.

I've got to figure out his full name so I can send off all his AMHA/AMHR papers.

I will post more pictures soon.


----------



## ~Dan (Aug 28, 2011)

Congratulations!!



He looks very content and happy with his new and loving home.

Dan.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 29, 2011)

More pictures!














^saying hello to my daughter


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 29, 2011)

Awww hes gorgeous


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 30, 2011)

Hope you had another fun day with your gorgeous boy today and hes settling in well


----------



## Eagle (Aug 30, 2011)

How exciting, he looks very happy. I wish you a long and happy life together.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh, hes soooo very cute! I love the picture of your daughter....that could have been any of us years ago.....well in my case there would have been dinosaurs running around too!! Wouldnt it be nice to be young again and just be able to sit on a bucket every day and pet the horses



I love the little barn shelter too. I think you need one of my little girls too...Popcorn ....I would love to give her to someone w/a little dughter to play dress up with. She doesnt do well w/the heat and bugs here in Fla.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 30, 2011)

It was beautiful outside today so it was great to stay out with Ricky. He is getting even more settled in.







I slowly introduced him to our dogs today through the fence and he walked right up to see what they were.

My daughter just loves him. She wakes up and says "Go see Ricky" and will look out the window to see him. She has had him on her 'Goodnight list' for a few weeks now. She goes through the our names and our animals names ('night night, daddy. night night, mommy. night night, austin. night night, ellie. night night, gibbs. night night, luna. night night, ricky') before she gets put in her crib at night.

I am sure she would love your Popcorn, Heidi. Horsies are her favorite. Especially if they are her size. Her brother loves to ride large horses and barrel race. But he also loves our little Ricochet.

We all love him





(sorry that last pic is sideways.. )


----------



## MeganH (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry- had to add these too. (they won't fit in my last post)






Here is my son at his riding lesson tonight:




And here he is riding his favorite horse, Diablo:


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 31, 2011)

Fabulous pictures of your tallented young son there riding some beauties 



 you must be very proud..I tried hard to get my sons and my daughter to ride they all had Ponies as small children (welsh section A's) but sadly it came to nothing 



 nothing quite like pictures of small children and poines sharing a moment together is very special 



 so couldnt resist sharing this one of my grandaughter and my boy a few years years ago


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 31, 2011)

More great children and horse pictures...I love em!!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 31, 2011)

Such a sweet picture, Lindi!





Heidi- Poor Popcorn with the heat and bugs. Cheyenne (my daughter) is an animal person for sure. She loves on them and adores them. My son is an animal person as well... they must get it from me.



Austin is a natural rider.

Was out this morning and Ricky seems to be feeling better after 2 days getting some of the new feed in him. He was wanting lots of love and then started running around, rolling around and talking. I was able to get some on video!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMGvFXbQEzI

He is so pretty! I just love him.

He did buck a time or two which I have never seen him do at all. When I was walking back toward his shelter and the gate he started to run, rolled and got up, bucked and ran to me like he didn't want me to leave. Then he started trotting around his paddock and I got some pictures.










more pictures to follow


----------



## MeganH (Aug 31, 2011)

Here is Cheyenne and Ricky this morning




Ricky enjoying his scratches. He was wanting lots of love today and stayed super close to me.


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 31, 2011)

Congratulations! He's really cute. The one thing I'd be a bit worried about in his paddock is that fence with the vertical boards; I can see him getting one of his little hooves through an opening and then spooking or running off and possibly breaking a leg


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 31, 2011)

Great pictures everyone, and I loved the video Karen. I'm thinking that you are soon going to have to increase the size of his paddock so he can really get a run going!! Older minis are usually content with a smaller space but the kids need as much as possible to give them the chance to run off all those high spirits - which does help to stop them getting up to naughty little habits through lack of exercise. LOL!!

He certainly is a good looking little lad.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you!

Matt-Are you talking about the privacy fence? The spaces are very small and theres no way he could even fit a hoof in them. The gap is not even 2 inches when you are at a severe angle.. when you are looking straight on you can't see gaps at all. Its a tight 'shadow box' design.







Anna- He actually has half an acre of fully fenced land once you open his gate (he will LOVE it). I may extend his pen out later on but we are hoping to buy another house with more land in the near future.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Megan,

What a great surprise for me this morning!! With the storm and outages, I just got my computer up yesterday. Now, looking back over past threads, I got to see Ricky running and playing in his new home






.

He looks great, and your time traveling back and forth to visit him before bringing him home is paying off. What a sweetie



.

Still not sure if I am going to make the drive to the show this weekend. Still replacing fences but I would love to get away for a while. May have to wait until Oct. show.


----------



## MeganH (Sep 1, 2011)

Glad you are ok Melinda. Hope you are recovering well from Irene and the horses are all ok.

We are planning to be at the show but not in the early morning. Hoping we can make it my husband seems to be either having issues with allergies or getting sick



We hope to be at the October show as well. It's the 'Fall Fling'.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 2, 2011)

Aww he looks so happy Megan..love the one of his top lip while having a scratch 



 and real cutie ones of your lovely lil girl with him very special


----------



## cassie (Sep 4, 2011)

naw I love your little man so much Megan!! he is such a little character!!! love his little neigh!!!





MEGA CUTE!!


----------



## MeganH (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Lindi and Cassie! He's definitely a character.

Here he is today


----------



## jessj (Sep 5, 2011)

Megan he is such a doll!!! I love all of the pics...especially the one just above of him walking toward you little girl..too cute!


----------



## MeganH (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks, Jess!

More pictures!!

pretty boy







Our dog Ellie and Ricky


----------



## MeganH (Sep 9, 2011)

Don't know if anyone is following but MORE pictures...





My son and Ricky




Daughter and Hubby


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww hes gorgeous Megan ..looks so happy and what a beautiful family you have too


----------



## rimmerpaints (Sep 9, 2011)

CONGRATS


----------



## Eagle (Sep 9, 2011)

Megan he is adorable and he looks so happy.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh thank you for the pictures Megan.





Little Ricky is really looking good and has obviously settled in so well with your family. I'm so thrilled for you all.


----------



## MeganH (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you, all!


----------



## cassie (Sep 13, 2011)

YAY he is adorable!! I love his markings n little face!! and what a good boy playing with your kids already!


----------



## MeganH (Sep 15, 2011)

Ricky is let out of his smaller paddock each day into his half acre paddock. Here are some pictures


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 15, 2011)

The paddock looks great so nice n green n lotsa grass..I bet hes very happy in there..hes such a cutie and looks even smaller stood next to you??..just have to add what a pretty young lady you are too if thats you Megan


----------



## MeganH (Sep 15, 2011)

Aww thank you, Lindi. That is me



Not the best pic of me.. but my son does a pretty good job with the camera.





Ricky is 26 1/2 inches. Of course he is putting some meat on his back now and starting to look much better on the new feed.. so he may be a tiny bit taller!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 15, 2011)

WOW I bet he loves it out there!! Great pictures once again - lets have more of you with him too.


----------



## MeganH (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks Anna!


----------



## MeganH (Sep 17, 2011)

Here is Ricky yesterday as I came out to lead him into his big paddock.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3G49hgyX-0


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Sep 17, 2011)

AWEEE!! I LOVE HIM!


----------



## cassie (Sep 19, 2011)

naw!! Megan he is so gorgeous!! what a little cutee!!

you are Very pretty too! bring on some more pics! you know we love em!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 20, 2011)

What a meanie you are, making poor Ricky wait for his trip to his big paddock, while you were busy with the video camera. LOL!!

Seriously, many thanks for the video, he really is becoming one very smart looking lad.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 21, 2011)

Aww a great video 



 he looked so happy when he saw you coming and then getting all excited knowing he was going out.. hes gorgeous


----------



## MeganH (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you all! We just love him to bits.

He gave me the "Why are you just STANDING there?? Come get me!" look when I was taking the video.

He follows us like a dog. Such a loving little boy- always wants to be close to someone. And always likes to talk to you when you say hello.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 23, 2011)

hes so cute..love the picture with your husband..cant believe how much smaller he looks when hes with someone 



 he really does enjoy all the attention


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 7, 2011)

Come on Megan we need more Ricky pics too..Im sure hes settled in really well by now and is well n truely a big part of your gorgeous family


----------



## bannerminis (Oct 9, 2011)

He really is a gorgeous boy.

Sorry I am only catching up on some of this stuff now that I have a chance.

Lovely to see him at home and what a lovely home he has.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 9, 2011)

I agree - it is time for more pictures!


----------



## MeganH (Oct 10, 2011)

I happen to have just come back in from spending time with Ricky.. and had my camera with me





I can't say how much we adore him enough.. He is perfect!

And I am SOOOOO happy to say... his lady friend will be coming home sooner then we expected!! YAY!!! He will no longer be alone in a few weeks. We don't have an exact date when our new mare will be arriving but it will be soon!





It is beautiful here today- overcast and a little cool. He is enjoying laying a bit in one of his favorite spots.


----------



## MeganH (Oct 20, 2011)

Some action shots from today. It has been gray and raining outside the past few days. Today is cool and sunny so he was extra excited to be out and about.
















We are so happy to be bringing his new friend home very soon! As soon as we get these last shingles up our mare will be coming home! Ricky will love a horsey friend!!


----------



## cassie (Oct 20, 2011)

YAY!! for Laney coming home!!!

Ricky has turned out VERY nice!!! what a special little man!! give him a hug n a kiss from me lol I'm sure that won't be too hard


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 21, 2011)

Fab new pictures of the gorgeous Ricky and hes going to be so happy when his new wife arrives 



 get the camera ready Megan


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 22, 2011)

Megan I'm not trying to put a 'damper' on all the excitement with Laney arriving soon, but am presuming you are intending to keep her and Ricky apart - at least until you are absolutely sure that they will be ok together? A lot of mares will not put up with a weanling colt (even if it is their own!) and a pregnant mare may be even less likely to want a lively colt running around and annoying her.

I know you are a very sensible young lady and you have done wonders with Ricky and the facilities you have for him. Just worrying (you know how I worry LOL!!) that you might think that they are going to be best buddies etc., when they may not!

You were talking about shingles, so perhaps you have organised a special space for Laney already?





I cant wait for Laney to arrive so you can post some pictures of her, and also so we will have a new baby to look forward to next year.


----------



## MeganH (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks ladies





Anna- No worries



We have 3 separate paddocks for them now. We built another run-in shelter and paddock for Ricky so I could keep them separate. Hoping for the best that they get along very well but definitely ready to separate them when needed.

Annnnddd... We are about to go and get her!!!



Leaving in the next hour!


----------



## lucky seven (Oct 23, 2011)

Need pics and a video


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 23, 2011)

YOU BACK YET


----------



## MeganH (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok ok



Came in to grab a bite to eat and upload some pictures.

Laney is home safe and sound. She is happy and grazing.

Ricky is so excited and has done some prancing and nickering. I have them separated for her first night so all he can do is try to talk to her, stare at her and sniff her through the fence. She will sniff him and give him some glances and goes right back to grazing. He sticks close by and grazes himself.










and a few pics coming...


----------



## MeganH (Oct 23, 2011)

More pictures


----------



## cassie (Oct 23, 2011)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Megan I am SOOOOOOO happy for you!! she is absoloutly beautiful!! when is she due again??

what a funny little man Ricky is lol



:yeah






:wub





is she settling in well??? sounds like she is


----------



## MeganH (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks, Cassie





She is due April 12!

She's very laid back and doing well. Has been grazing away and will visit with Ricky at the fence then go right back to grazing. I will let them mingle a bit tomorrow and see how it goes. He doesn't seem to phase her or bother her at all at the moment.

You can tell Ricky is excited for her to be here. They will graze near each other and when Ricky realizes he has forgotten to stay close and she has gone away from him he perks up looking around and calling to her.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 24, 2011)

WOW 



 :wub shes beautiful..if theyr that relaxed now Im sure your wont have any problems when they get together 



 ..any idea what colour the foal will be ??...CONGRATULATIONS she really is very very pretty


----------



## Eagle (Oct 24, 2011)

Congratulations, Now you have 2, lol your herd is growing





She is adorable and as for Ricky, he just gets more adorable with every photo



His little head is just perfect.





Anna is right about being careful and it will just depend on her nature, My herd leader is amazing with all babies and will put up with almost anything, when they go too far or go near the gate (for some strange reason ) she will tell them off and send them away but you can see that she feels bad as after a minute she will go and scratch or nibble their necks. It is just amazing how she loves them all. Then there are the other mares that won't take any bad behaviour what so ever but they are never dangerous to the foals they just pick on them which can be very stressing for a baby.





Come on, more pics


----------



## MeganH (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks so much ladies!

I am watching like a hawk and they have done beautifully so far!

Grazing away together


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 24, 2011)

He is a cutie, hope you have lots of fun with him. Congrats on you new guy.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh HOORAY!!











It looks like everything is going to be fine.



(she probably had a good talk to Ricky through the fence yesterday telling him exactly how he should behave towards a lady-in-waiting. LOL!!)

She is such a pretty mare - is this her first foal and who is she in foal to? (sorry I have forgotten!)

You must be so excited. Dont forget to start a topic for her with us on the new mare and foal forum when she gets closer to foaling.


----------



## MeganH (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks so much!

I am stalling to feed cause Laney tried to steal some of Ricky's food when she was done with hers. Silly lady!

I don't think I have posted Laney's info yet. She will need a foaling thread in a bit



Laney is 7 years old and has had 5 foals. She is bred to a very nice black and white pinto stallion who is homozygous Tobiano. This will be their first foal together. I will have to get permission to post a photo of the stallion in her foaling thread. Can't wait to see the foal she is cooking!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 25, 2011)

wow that is a lot of babies



Will you let her have a rest after this foal? Sorry I had 2 babies and that was enough





They look wonderful together and Ricky looks so tiny


----------



## MeganH (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry I meant 4 foals not 5.. but still a lot. And yes she will have a break and won't be bred back next year.


----------



## cassie (Oct 25, 2011)

that is alot of foals lol poor mumma girl, she is the same age as Suzie



what a good girl, to want to hang with a little bratty colt hehe!! she is going to be such a gorgeous mum, and her foal will be VERY special!!


----------



## MeganH (Oct 26, 2011)

Ricky and Laney do really well out in the large paddock grazing together. But Laney went after Ricky when we had them in a smaller paddock last night so we separate them at night. Right now they are happily grazing beside each other. I am watching them, of course.





I think it's too early to start a foaling thread for Laney. I *thought* I saw movement yesterday but I am not positive. She is around 172 days now. She isn't used to being groomed daily or handled a lot so I am working with her slowly and hope to build her trust. She doesn't run a way, will come straight up to you but she will sometimes move away when I gently rub her back or back side. I snuck a picture of her udder to see how she looks normally. She's a spotted lady





Here is from yesterday










will post a few pictures from today in next post below...


----------



## MeganH (Oct 26, 2011)

Today


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 26, 2011)

Well congrats!






 He's ADORABLE!





LOVE all your photos!! He seems so happy!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 27, 2011)

:yeah Oh well done on getting them together successfully they look great together 



 ..will be watching with great excitment a lil closer to her foaling date...Congratulations Megan shes gorgeous and Im sure her n Ricky will be best buddies in no time..on her terms of course


----------



## cassie (Oct 27, 2011)

well done Megan!! you are doing such a good job with both of them!!



her baby is going to be SO MEGA CUTE!!!!!!! thats a good idea about seperating them at night as when Laney gets close you don't want Ricky getting stressed at having to be seperated at night, ( I think anyway) good move



high five! lol


----------



## MeganH (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you ladies!

Laney likes her own space at night so them being separate is working out great. She hasn't tried to bite Ricky again (I am sure he is happy about this!) They both enjoy their together time grazing in the big paddock. They look so good beside each other














Can't wait til its time for Laney's own foaling thread



Thought I saw movement again today.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 29, 2011)

Ricky is so well behaved for a baby


----------



## jessj (Nov 2, 2011)

Yay! I love all the pics and am so glad that you got Laney home! She is beautiful....and you know i adore little ricky! Congrats again on you new girl!


----------



## MeganH (Nov 21, 2011)

Renee- he really is a doll





Thanks, Jess!

Ricky was having a little snooze and he let me come sit with him



I took a video and just ate him up. Had to share this!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcTDSzbdRxo


----------



## Eagle (Nov 21, 2011)

I am in love


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 21, 2011)

Megan I cant get the video to work!


----------



## MeganH (Nov 21, 2011)

http://youtu.be/kcTDSzbdRxo?hd=1

Try this link, Anna.


----------



## bannerminis (Nov 22, 2011)

Your new mare is just gorgeous and they both look so happy and peaceful together.

So when is your new lady due her baby?


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Megan - that worked!

He is such a gorgeous little boy and obviously a very happy chappy too. You really have made a success story of his care and attention, he looks great - well done you!


----------



## MeganH (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank Anna! I just love him so!

Thank you, Karina! Laney is due April 12th. She was bred to an awesome black and white pinto Stallion. I will make her a foaling thread sometime closer to the beginning of the year/spring.


----------



## WillowDust (Nov 23, 2011)

aw, he's so cute congrats!!


----------



## cassie (Nov 24, 2011)

Megan I just saw the video!! he is TOO cute! love his lilttle head! n you know that I adore his colouring n markings, starting to get woolly ready for winter too by the looks hehe



Laney is looking so well too



how exciting for you! are you going to put her up on marestare?? would love to help watch your gorgeous girl!!


----------



## MeganH (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you, Willow and Cassie!

I am going to put her on Marestare



We are going out to look for a camera today.. I'm doing lots of research before we leave so I know what to look for. If we can't find a good one in the stores then I will order offline. I keep wanting to make her a pregnancy/foaling thread but I think it's too early. She still has 4-5 more months to go! Can't wait to share pictures of the stallion she was bred to though. I'm getting permission to post them



. The breeders were just out here last weekend and can't wait to see what she has either.





We had Thanksgiving here yesterday and we all went out to sit in the nice weather near Ricky and Laney. Ricky made friends with everyone really quick.. he went around to say hello to everyone and look for treats. He even tried to steal a drink a few times. He is such a doll



Everyone adores him. He would be a wonderful therapy horse and just loves attention. He behaved so well for a young colt. I am very proud of my red headed fuzzy child



Wish I would have taken pictures


----------



## MeganH (Nov 26, 2011)

YAY!



So excited! We got some cameras yesterday on sale and have them up already. I had to order the dazzle to connect to the computer and will set up with Mare Stare to be ready in March to start streaming








Laney on cam




Ricky's barn and little paddock on cam

and I am reposting the video of Ricky from the other day cause it's just that cute





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcTDSzbdRxo


----------



## DandyGirl1314 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ricky is so adorable! I hope that when I get my first mini he has about as much sweet spirit as him. Congratulations on Laney also. She is so cute! Can't wait to see the foal that is growing inside of her! I don't know it I can wait until April!!!


----------



## cassie (Nov 28, 2011)

you have the same camera as me Megan!!!!!! they are the BEST!!! pretty good price and so easy to set up!!! yippee!





set up looks great!!!


----------



## MeganH (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks DandyGirl! Ricky has been very sweet and friendly from the beginning. You could tell he was going to be a good little boy. Good luck in your search! I can't wait for the spring either. Can't wait to have the help of the cam watchers and see what Laney is cooking!

Cassie, These cameras were so easy to put up! I love them! Got them on sale too! Only problem I am having is the picture at night. We have a neighbor on the other side of the paddock that has a side light on all night that shines right in our direction so the night vision never turns on



We are moving the cam out of Ricky's pen to go on the other side of Laney's you can see more of her paddock. I have the spotlight on her at night and you can see her but not as clear as the night vision. I may ask the neighbors to turn off the light at night in the spring.


----------



## MeganH (Nov 28, 2011)

Ricky is feeling frisky.. just got some action shots



























He's a happy boy


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Nov 28, 2011)

He's so stinkin' cute!


----------



## DandyGirl1314 (Nov 28, 2011)

I love the fuzzy coat!!


----------



## Eagle (Nov 28, 2011)

I love him to bits



is he getting a bit chubby? I want to squeeze him he is so cute


----------



## MeganH (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, he is chubby. He always has had a grass belly, especially now that ALL he does is follow Laney around and graze all day. They both look pregnant. Glad all the grass is starting to die off and he will be on hay soon. He and Laney are all wet now because it rains and Laney just stands in it so he follows her with that too. Crazy ponies.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 1, 2011)

he looks fab n very happy


----------



## twister (Dec 4, 2011)

He is so cute, I could just cuddle him


----------



## cassie (Dec 12, 2011)

he looks so cute happy n healthy!! little chubba wubba!! I can't believe how much he has grown! how old is he now Megan??

absoloutly love your little guy!


----------

